# New Praxis Vapors/CigGo Banshee Regulated Box Mod



## Clouds4Days (21/10/16)

Picked this baby up today and its a winner.
All you minikin lovers this is one to get.






*Product Features & Spec:*
Hidden full length LED Display
Available in Dark (Black) and Light (Light Grey)
Dual 18650 Batteries (Not included)
Maximum Output: 150 Watts
Temperature Control (SS/TI/Nichrome)
Minimum Resistance: 0.1 Ohms
Dimensions: 55mmx95mmx26mm

Product Package:
1 x Praxis Vapors Banshee 150W TC Box Mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/10/16)

If you watch the video you will see after each vape you get a led light surprise...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

